# Went to new dance studio



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I moved temporarily across the country(that's already pretty sick haha), I just joined a dance studio and I don't think I've ever seen so many girls in one room in my life. 

I chose house dance though(not so popular with the ladies!) so the group I was in was rather calm, but it was nice I even talked to the dance instructor afterwards. Now I just wish I had done this when I arrived here!


Just to say, it's worthwhile to go to new places and just enroll yourself. The front desk was super friendly too. I just came by being honest, told them it was my first time visiting the place and for the first time in a long while I actually felt super confident, not a hint of stress(Well 5% when the girls looked at me).

On the downside the ride back home was pretty depressive with all the junkies and tired-looking people. Guess I was feeling hyped for a moment.

Cheers.


----------



## Apollo (Sep 18, 2011)

Wait what????? House dance isn't popular with the ladies? Have you gone to clubs?


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Apollo said:


> Wait what????? House dance isn't popular with the ladies? Have you gone to clubs?


Haha, I swear. I've been to different house classes all over the country and it's the least popular choice. I even asked the teacher and he told me it's his only class where he usually gets a 50/50 ratio.

Clubs don't count, whenever you go you will find ladies. Some nights will be sausage parties. That's a given. In fact, when talking about clubs the music or dancing isn't really what matters, people just want to have fun. That being said, I haven't been to a house dance club in this city yet, guess it's going to be my next triumph.


----------



## rajitha0456 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Naples dance studio*

If you intersted in dance studios in There is only one place to go. They improve your dance skills in school of dance, They improve your drama skills in school of drama, They improve your music skills in school of music. And so much more. And it's All in a one place. If you itersted in this, Check that link i provided you.


----------

